# Ecstacy Maltese



## MaiyaPapaya (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this breeder in Massachusetts? Her name is 
Cynthia Fern-King	of Ecstasy Maltese in Agawam, Mass.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have met her several times and very much like her. I wouldn't hesitate to work with her, personally.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've known Cindy for many years, have been to her home on numerous occasions, we've hung out socially, travelled together to specialties, and I consider her a good friend. She's a wonderful caretaker to all her dogs, too.


----------



## SusanJ (Jun 21, 2010)

I purchased a puppy from Cindy in July 2010. My puppy Joey (who is now 2 yrs old) is awesome. Went to her home twice and she and her daughter have wonderful dogs
who were very well taken care of.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She was very nice when I inquired on behalf of a friend who was considering one of her retirees. Seems to really care about her dogs.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cindy has been to my home and I have been to hers. I really respect her. Last summer she bred to my boy Cadeau and produced to lovely daughters from him. I think she and her daughter Ashley are wonderful. I would highly recommend her.


----------



## MaiyaPapaya (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you , everyone!


----------

